
My Problem with Threat Intelligence - danielrm26
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/my-problem-with-threat-intelligence/
======
bifrost
Sadly this article is a little light on details. I used to work in the threat
intel space, there were vastly different qualities of TI and none of them were
cheap. I agree that worrying about TI is pointless if you're hopelessly out of
date for patches/etc, but its still useful as a defense if you deploy it
properly.

